# Hallmark Publishing looking for wholesome romances and cozy mysteries



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Details here: https://submit.hallmarkpublishing.com/submit



> Hi there! Hallmark Publishing is open to submissions of wholesome romance and cozy mystery novels. If your book seems like a Hallmark movie or TV series, it might be right for us!
> 
> To submit your novel, you'll need to fill in all the required fields on this form and paste in a short query letter. You'll also need to upload a 3 -4 page synopsis and your complete manuscript, both as Word docs. The text of your manuscript should be double-spaced in a plain, easy-to-read font of 12- or 14-point size.
> 
> ...


No indication of pay, and the terms of use are not all that great. http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/hallmark-publishing/terms-of-use

So I guess check it out if interested, but be cautious if you choose to submit a story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

As goofy as it sounds, at one time I actually told someone my goal was o have Hallmark Channel make a movie out of one of my books.  Since then I've pretty much moved away from that type of book.  (ALthough I do have one or two that could still work.)  Anyway, I might look into this.  In all honesty, though, based on the overwhelming glut of romance movies I've seen appearing on that channel, I don't think I write to their usual 'formula.'


----------



## Paranormal Kitty (Jun 13, 2017)

Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

paranormal_kitty said:


> Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


Hey, they are going all out with the racial diversity... Give them another fifty years to get to sexual orientation!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

paranormal_kitty said:


> Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


Yeah, they're going with baby steps.  As their audience gets more broad-minded, they will too. I would hope.


----------



## EllieDee (May 28, 2017)

It's a shame they're refusing paranormal romances. I know the clean/wholesome PNR writers really struggle for visibility since the subgenre is so glutted with superhot stuff.



> Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


The hypocrisy is real. Also, I think they're shooting themselves in the foot with that. There are some very sweet-hearted and funny M/M (and I assume F/F, too) stories out there. It really seems like they're sidestepping big and lucrative parts of the market.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

EllieDee said:


> It's a shame they're refusing paranormal romances. I know the clean/wholesome PNR writers really struggle for visibility since the subgenre is so glutted with superhot stuff.
> 
> The hypocrisy is real. Also, I think they're shooting themselves in the foot with that. There are some very sweet-hearted and funny M/M (and I assume F/F, too) stories out there. It really seems like they're sidestepping big and lucrative parts of the market.


To be fair, if they're looking to publish _books,_ that's one thing, but if their main focus is TV movies, then Hallmark is no different from any of the other, 'major' networks. You don't see a lot of M/M or F/F romances being featured as the _primary focus_ of too many shows on those networks. (I'm not talking about shows that have same-sex couples in the ensemble cast, where the relationship is one auxiliary substory.) For Hallmark the relationship is THE story, and no other general-audience network is featuring that, either. Sure, it'd be nice if Hallmark decided to lead the way in inclusiveness and equality, but I'm sure they'll get there. Eventually.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, I must admit the words clean and wholesome rub me wrong these days, because I know that no matter how clean or wholesome I consider some of my work...the people who use those words wouldn't.



paranormal_kitty said:


> Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


Still, you know it's not your market, right? I'm glad we can self-publish and not bow to publishers' whims. As C. Gold said, maybe in another fifty years. (But I have my doubts.)


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

LilyBLily said:


> They haven't stated basic contract terms. Royalties? Work for hire? Advances? Will these be print titles in physical bookstores also? But I imagine many authors will rush to submit regardless.


This was posted in a Facebook group. "Like most digital first platforms, it's a no advance / royalties model for most authors. It starts at 25% royalty and then goes up as more books are sold (don't have the numbers in front of me for that though.) Promotion will include the Hallmark channels mailing list of one million plus subscribers and their large social media channels. I think what's interesting for writers is that while not every book will become a movie or TV show, we are actively looking for stories that can. If your book gets produced, it's a very nice immediate payday for the writer (varies a lot, but five figures) and obviously it sells a lot more books and is great for your career."


----------



## Mare (Nov 3, 2015)

Hmm, thanks for the link—I'm checking it out.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> This was posted in a Facebook group. "Like most digital first platforms, it's a no advance / royalties model for most authors. It starts at 25% royalty and then goes up as more books are sold (don't have the numbers in front of me for that though.) Promotion will include the Hallmark channels mailing list of one million plus subscribers and their large social media channels. I think what's interesting for writers is that while not every book will become a movie or TV show, we are actively looking for stories that can. If your book gets produced, it's a very nice immediate payday for the writer (varies a lot, but five figures) and obviously it sells a lot more books and is great for your career."


Huh, interesting. Was that a private FB group or a public one?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Lorri Moulton said:


> Does anyone know if they want exclusive rights for books? My guess would be yes, but it would be nice to have more information.


I agree. It also doesn't state that the work has to be "new" or previously unpublished. I wonder if an author could unpublish on Amazon/elsehwere, and publish with Hallmark (or, rather, Crown publishing).


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

From what I know of Hallmark, they cater to a mostly Christian/religious audience. At least their t.v. shows do (When Calls The Heart, for example). I would personally love to write for them but I do enjoy writing light sex in my romance. It is, after all, a very important part of life.  Maybe I'll check out the link anyway. Thanks for posting this, Jim!

EDIT: After reading their submissions guidelines, I don't think it's for me. I don't write contemporary and I do enjoy nudity. Sigh. Oh, well.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

This is interesting -- a few more tantalizing details...;-p PamelaKelley which FB group was this posted in? Does Hallmark have its own group or...?


PamelaKelley said:


> This was posted in a Facebook group. "Like most digital first platforms, it's a no advance / royalties model for most authors. It starts at 25% royalty and then goes up as more books are sold (don't have the numbers in front of me for that though.) Promotion will include the Hallmark channels mailing list of one million plus subscribers and their large social media channels. I think what's interesting for writers is that while not every book will become a movie or TV show, we are actively looking for stories that can. If your book gets produced, it's a very nice immediate payday for the writer (varies a lot, but five figures) and obviously it sells a lot more books and is great for your career."


DMac
w/a Victoria Hodge


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jim Johnson said:


> Huh, interesting. Was that a private FB group or a public one?


The acquiring editor posted it in 20Books group.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> The acquiring editor posted it in 20Books group.


Nice, thanks. Must have missed it. Hard to find anything in that group any more.


----------



## skylarker1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jim Johnson said:


> Details here: https://submit.hallmarkpublishing.com/submit
> 
> No indication of pay, and the terms of use are not all that great. http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/hallmark-publishing/terms-of-use
> 
> So I guess check it out if interested, but be cautious if you choose to submit a story.


I submitted a manuscript. If they offer (big if) and the contract doesn't look good, I won't sign.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

skylarker1 said:


> I submitted a manuscript. If they offer (big if) and the contract doesn't look good, I won't sign.


Lucky you had a manuscript ready to go.  Wish I did. I guess they probably don't want books that have already been self-pubbed.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I've never really had a desire to submit books to a publisher, but I have to admit having Hallmark publish and possibly make a movie out of a book I wrote is super tempting. It's silly, but...I don't know. I have nothing that fits their guidelines and nothing in the pipeline either. Maybe in a couple of years if they're still around.


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

Rosie A. said:


> From what I know of Hallmark, they cater to a mostly Christian/religious audience. At least their t.v. shows do (When Calls The Heart, for example). I would personally love to write for them but I do enjoy writing light sex in my romance. It is, after all, a very important part of life.  Maybe I'll check out the link anyway. Thanks for posting this, Jim!
> 
> EDIT: After reading their submissions guidelines, I don't think it's for me. I don't write contemporary and I do enjoy nudity. Sigh. Oh, well.


Most of their modern day movies are not Christian or religious based anymore. They cater to a wider audience now. They have a few movies which feature a woman who has two suitors and has to choose one. There is a little more intimacy between the characters now. I remember when the movies were like Disney movies, no kissing on screen or a light peck.


----------



## skylarker1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Lucky you had a manuscript ready to go.  Wish I did. I guess they probably don't want books that have already been self-pubbed.


I'm planning to publish this book in November, and told them so, but they are looking for movie rights, not book rights.

Unless you've already sold movie rights to your books, I wouldn't think having published them in print or digital would make them ineligible.

At least, the submission page didn't mention what rights were involved. I could be wrong.


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a cozy mystery lite book that I'm working on. It could work, but my character does swear. That's why I call it cozy mystery lite.


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

To submit you have to include a (_Dum-dee-dum-dum_) three or four page Synopsis.


----------



## CaraMunro (Dec 16, 2014)

Kristine McKinley said:


> I've never really had a desire to submit books to a publisher, but I have to admit having Hallmark publish and possibly make a movie out of a book I wrote is super tempting.


Working with an editor would be good for me, too. I figure you never know what they could teach you.

Thanks for posting Jim, good to know small town stuff is still in demand.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

skylarker1 said:


> I'm planning to publish this book in November, and told them so, but they are looking for movie rights, not book rights.
> 
> Unless you've already sold movie rights to your books, I wouldn't think having published them in print or digital would make them ineligible.
> 
> At least, the submission page didn't mention what rights were involved. I could be wrong.


My understanding is that they are looking for ebook rights. There's a possibility of movie rights, but nothing guaranteed if they buy ebook.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Lorri Moulton said:


> Update: Just submitted my book to Hallmark. They do want a synopsis AND a query letter! We had to cut a few 'adult scenes' but my co-author is really excited to see if they'll accept it.
> 
> Has anyone else submitted a book?


Congrats on submitting!! I've been vacillating on this myself for the past few weeks. I could take my very first published book,which is right up their alley, so that's a plus. The downside is,I'd have to tweak the story, as it doesn't exactly have one of the requirements they want. The book isn't really selling as well as I'd like, so unpublishing it and re-doing part of it is possible,but I'm sort of a lazy creature, and that sounds like work.  If I do tweak it, I'll have to be sure I draw it out, as the story is currently around 69k words, and they want a minimum of 70k.

Plus, I dread having to write both a synopsis and query letter. That's one of the whole points of self-pubbing, so we don't have to do those horrible things! 

Any idea how long it will take them to respond?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

So I just finished reviewing/updating one of the two books I think might qualify for Hallmark.  I originally wrote the story about 12 years ago (can't recall, could have been earlier), so I had to update some references to social media, smart phones, etc.  (There was even a mention of Donald trump in there, which I changed to reference someone else.)

I don't really think the story is Hallmark material, based on the treacly movies I've seen on their channel.  (Although I do think it would make a better movie than a book, but Hallmark would want to change a thing or two.)

Anyway, I'll probably write up a synopsis and send it in, but I'm not going to hold my breath on it.  I have a second book which I think is more up their alley.  That one will also have to be reviewed and possibly tweaked.  There's not an actual sex scene shown, but the characters get close to that point, and they discuss it to some degree.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I spent the day writing a query letter... something I hadn't anticipated ever having to do again once I self-pubbed.  I think it's 'hooky' enough and enticing. I hope.

But... now I have to write the dreaded 3-4 page synopsis. *blurg* To me it's going to be difficult to write it as a true synopsis. Our instinct is to write an intriguing blurb that _hints_ or _suggests_ but doesn't really _explain_. And now I've got to _explain._ Ugh.

ALso, it went against every fiber of my being to take that whole manuscript and make it *gulp* double-spaced.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Jena H said:


> I spent the day writing a query letter... something I hadn't anticipated ever having to do again once I self-pubbed.  I think it's 'hooky' enough and enticing. I hope.
> 
> But... now I have to write the dreaded 3-4 page synopsis. *blurg* To me it's going to be difficult to write it as a true synopsis. Our instinct is to write an intriguing blurb that _hints_ or _suggests_ but doesn't really _explain_. And now I've got to _explain._ Ugh.
> 
> ALso, it went against every fiber of my being to take that whole manuscript and make it *gulp* double-spaced.


Well, I did it. I wrote the synopsis (sooo boring) which was kind of unnerving to do.

Also, I hit "send" on my submission. It may not be a perfect fit for Hallmark, but I think it's kind of hook-y and maybe something they can work with. I'm not overly optimistic, but ya never know.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, me again. I almost started a new thread to ask this question, but I probably don't need to. I'm reviewing and updating a second book for submission to Hallmark, but I don't know how far I have to take things.

We know that Hallmark wants "clean" romances, with "No nudity, sex, profanity, or graphic depictions of sexuality." My question is, what exactly constitutes profanity, sex, or sexuality? The bad-boy hero saying an occasional _damn_ or _hell_, is that too salty?? Is it a deal-breaker? Can the couple kiss hot'n'heavy? Even if they don't end up doing the horizontal hokey-pokey, can they be turned on?? Is that too much? I can tone down the book as much as I need to, but I'd rather leave a few certain things in, for realism's sake.

I'd love to hear from writers who DO write for Hallmark, have been or being published by them, to see what's included in their books. I mean, I know Hallmark is pretty clean in general, but I don't think they're quite as strict and virginal as Christian publishers. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Lorri Moulton said:


> G rated. Would it be appropriate for a 5 year-old next to you watching the Hallmark movie? That's what they seem to want. They have a Twitter site and people have been asking the same type of questions. They usually respond with something like, have you seen our movies?
> 
> We cut everything from our book...but it's two cousins and the mansion they inherit, friends and possible boyfriends they meet, etc. They said for romance, they just want one couple. Although, they did have some nice comments about the story. Maybe next time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess I'll make it as G- or PG-rated as possible. Which means cutting down the big make-out scene. BTW, what do you mean by "submit what you have published"? I'm going to save two versions of the book, so that if Hallmark passes on the scrubbed version, I can still republish my tweaked-but-still-spicy version. 



Puddleduck said:


> I'd be very careful with that. Like, avoid any reference at all to the physical evidence of arousal. Or the word "arousal".  I'd probably keep it to vague terms like feeling like the temperature in the room has gone up, and such mild things.


Yes, I'll remove any mention or reference to the MMC's 'arousal.  I knew that was going to have to get cut, but I figured that the characters dealing with desires was probably okay. But I guess better to play it safe on that score, too.

BTW, any advice on the occasional use of _hell_ or _damn_? As I said, the MCC is kind of a bad boy, and there are only so many times he can say _dang_ or _blaste_d or _crap_ and still be believable. (And who knows if they'd even allow _crap_??) I just wish I knew if there was a limit, like there can be up to three mild uses of the word hell, but no more than that, etc.)


----------



## Paranormal Kitty (Jun 13, 2017)

Jena H said:


> BTW, any advice on the occasional use of _hell_ or _damn_? As I said, the MCC is kind of a bad boy, and there are only so many times he can say _dang_ or _blaste_d or _crap_ and still be believable. (And who knows if they'd even allow _crap_??) I just wish I knew if there was a limit, like there can be up to three mild uses of the word hell, but no more than that, etc.)


You could just say that he was cussing without having the words quoted --She was shocked to her core as a string of obscenities fell out of his mouth.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Lorri Moulton said:


> I don't know if any cursing is going to work. It's Hallmark. They are pretty G rated about everything.
> 
> For me, the word count is a problem. 70k to 85k is longer than most of my sweet romances. Instead of changing those, I'm going to write a new series this spring. If Hallmark likes it that's great. Otherwise, it will still be a good series for me to market.


I think they must have amended their guidelines, as their site now says "65,000 - 85,000 words." Which is good because the book I'm now tweaking comes in at about 66k. Of course, I have to rewrite a scene, so hopefully that won't change the word count downward.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Lorri Moulton said:


> You're right, they will accept 65k now. Mine is about 45k.


Yikes, unfortunately that could be a problem. 

Speaking of cleaning up language, one usage I don't think I'll change is the well-known proverb "the road to hell is paved with good intentions." It does refer to hell, the bad place, but the proverb is thought to have been created by a saint, for heaven's sake.  And if they want it changed, it can be changed.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Lorri Moulton said:


> Just saw this on Twitter. Thought I'd share.
> 
> Hallmark Publishing‏ @HallmarkPublish 3m3 minutes ago
> 
> While we accept self-pubbed work, it has to meet our taste guidelines in its original form. No edited versions of spicier stories. #MSWL


Huh. Are they really going to buy every book that's submitted to them and compare, I wonder

For the record, all I did was remove some mildly salty language and tone down kissing scenes. I never had sex scenes to begin with.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm. I've been toying with a cozy mystery for quite some time. Perhaps it's about time I crack the whip upon myself!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

My mother harps on me endlessly to write a story to Hallmark  

Harp harp harp, nag nag nag. "If they make a movie of it, you could make a million!" I love my mother, I really do.

But, no thanks. No. Thanks.

I'm sure there are other authors out there who would adore the opportunity for such an accolade. I'll make sure my story isn't clogging the pile.


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

Reviving this thread, as I recently watched one of Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies. It appears they may be gently relaxing (very gently) a few of the former taboos.

In this Christmas movie, there were two references of hell - as in _what the hell?_ exclaimed by the protagonist, who was immediately remonstrated by her young son both times (fish out of water scenario). Then for the first time I've ever seen (we generally only watch HC around Thanksgiving/Christmas) there was a rather passionate kissing scene between a married couple where she then shucked him of his shirt and they fell together onto the sofa, mostly off-screen with only their tangled feet hanging off the end of said sofa showing. Cut to commercial.

Just in case anyone was still considering submissions.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

D A Bale said:


> Reviving this thread, as I recently watched one of Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies. It appears they may be gently relaxing (very gently) a few of the former taboos.
> 
> In this Christmas movie, there were two references of hell - as in _what the hell?_ exclaimed by the protagonist, who was immediately remonstrated by her young son both times (fish out of water scenario). Then for the first time I've ever seen (we generally only watch HC around Thanksgiving/Christmas) there was a rather passionate kissing scene between a married couple where she then shucked him of his shirt and they fell together onto the sofa, mostly off-screen with only their tangled feet hanging off the end of said sofa showing. Cut to commercial.
> 
> Just in case anyone was still considering submissions.


I saw that one, too... but I can't remember it's title. 

And, yes, very much considering a submission of two series that I'm working on. Perfect for them.


----------



## CMICHELLE (Apr 6, 2017)

Paranormal Kitty said:


> Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


Completely agree. I have a great same sex script I'm working on now. Wish Hallmark would grow up with the times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

Word Fan said:


> I saw that one, too... but I can't remember it's title.


Okay, not a Christmas movie.  It was called "A Family Thanksgiving."


----------



## Shy Writer (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi, everyone. This thread is very interesting and offers great information. Hallmark Publishing seems like it would be perfect for me. While I currently don’t have any sweet romances ready (yet), I do have a few Orthodox Jewish (totally clean, no kissing) romance novels self-published. Does anyone know if they would be interested in that? I watch the Hallmark Channel often and haven’t seen any such movies. Thanks!


----------



## D A Bale (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh my yes, Shy Writer - or at least back in the old days when they released some excellent, deeper, reflective movies. There was a movie post-WWII called _Miss Rose White_ about a Jewish family in NY who were separated during the Holocaust and how the youngest daughter is now dealing with the strained relationship with her father in the aftermath years later when a surviving family member is discovered and brought over. It is a beautiful, touching, heart-wrenching exploration of their Jewish roots, the haunting memories that they try unsuccessfully to bury, and the ultimate connection of family even through the worst tragedy. If you can find a copy of it in any form, I highly recommend it.

So get your stories polished up and send your query.


----------



## Shy Writer (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Jena H said:


> Yikes, unfortunately that could be a problem.
> 
> Speaking of cleaning up language, one usage I don't think I'll change is the well-known proverb "the road to hell is paved with good intentions." It does refer to hell, the bad place, but the proverb is thought to have been created by a saint, for heaven's sake.  And if they want it changed, it can be changed.


Considering "hell" has been used in Disney animated movies, I can't imagine that proverb would be enough to make Hallmark reject you.


----------



## Bonnie Dee (Jun 28, 2011)

FYI, one of Hallmark's acquiring editors, Rhonda Merwath has let the writers at Romance Divas know that *Hallmark is now willing to consider same sex romances*. I've been working on one, scrubbed of all the usual sexual simmering between the MCs. If you look at Hallmark's Write for Us page, it no longer makes reference to hetero only. I highly doubt a same sex romance will have appeal to a Hallmark audience, but I'm going for it anyway, I guess. Someone has to make inroads. I'm writing as wholesome as I possibly can but I don't know.... This sweet stuff is kind of hard to do.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

If you want to ever see the "sex scene" in a Hallmark movie, wait for the final minute or two when the hero and heroine's lips lock in a chaste kiss. Otherwise their love story is passionless.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

MaggieJ said:


> Also, and this may just be me, but I'm getting a little squicked out by something and was wondering if this would bug anyone else: One of the editors (for Hallmark Pub) has already written a book for Hallmark Pub (a novelization of one of their existing movies). And the director (of Hallmark Pub) recently announced on Twitter that she'd finished a manuscript and was submitting it to the aforementioned other editor of Hallmark Pub. Is it odd for the director of a publishing company to be writing books for her own publishing company? It seems like it could be a conflict of interest, in a way. I'm traditionally published with another large publisher and I don't think I've heard of an editor writing for his/her own company, but it could happen I suppose (if anything, probably under a pen name). It's also entirely possible that this goes on all the time and I'm just not aware of it. Maybe it's just weird to me, but I'd like to hear other opinions just in case an offer comes along.


That kind of thing could lead to, "You pick my manuscript, and I'll pick yours." However, if either book doesn't do well, I would think both of the editors could be in trouble.

Or maybe not. Buddy systems and nepotism certainly exist in the entertainment industry. Maybe they're more common in publishing than we know.

I have seen small presses publish books by their founder in cases in which the founder had been an author before. No one seems to find that particularly shocking. (In a world in which self-publishing is OK, surely someone who owns a publishing company can publish his or her own work.) Of course, the example you're giving is somewhat different.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

My impression is that they really want stories that adhere _very_ closely with the same elements or tropes in their movies: squeaky clean and basically upbeat, and sometimes it seems the characters from these movies (book) are pretty much interchangeable with each other.

I submitted two books to them... one I was pretty sure would get rejected (it did) but I had higher hopes for the second. Alas, even that was not as Hallmark-y as they wanted.


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> My mother harps on me endlessly to write a story to Hallmark
> 
> Harp harp harp, nag nag nag. "If they make a movie of it, you could make a million!" I love my mother, I really do.
> 
> ...


  Luckily (or unluckily) I stink at writing romances.


----------



## ceejay13 (Apr 3, 2017)

Lorri Moulton said:


> If anyone is thinking about submitting...
> 
> "We are open to unagented submissions only until Labor Day (Mon. Sept. 3), 2018..."
> 
> https://twitter.com/HallmarkPublish/status/993549824636010508


Oh rats! and I'm such a slow writer. Thanks, Lori.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

RBN said:


> Word from authors meeting with Hallmark at RWA18 is they pay a flat fee, no royalties, and take all the rights. If you're prepared for a write-for-hire gig, take the money and run. If you want control of your IP and its future earning potential, just run.


Out of curiosity, does the flat fee cover making the book into a movie?

I could almost see a flat fee approach for just the book itself in an age when most writers don't earn out their advances, anyway. Expecting to get movie rights for a flat fee seems much more unreasonable.


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

Paranormal Kitty said:


> Kind of bothers me that they are flat-out saying no same-sex stories, especially since it's for setting up their own ebook site. Then they have the nerve to mention diversity?


Yeah, that leaves me right out.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Madeline_Kirby said:


> Yeah, that leaves me right out.


Not true anymore. Rhonda Merwarth at Hallmark Publishing is looking for LGBT books.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Bill Hiatt said:


> Out of curiosity, does the flat fee cover making the book into a movie?
> 
> I could almost see a flat fee approach for just the book itself in an age when most writers don't earn out their advances, anyway. Expecting to get movie rights for a flat fee seems much more unreasonable.


The answer in this Twitter Q&A suggests movie rights is a separate lump sum.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951530054810398720


----------



## RPatton (May 28, 2017)

cvwriter said:


> Not true anymore. Rhonda Merwarth at Hallmark Publishing is looking for LGBT books.


Thanks, was just about to post this!

Also, I'm not sure what the payment structure looks like, but in discussions with others, we sort of punch out the do I or don't I choices. For me, what it comes down to, is possibly writing a one off story for the opportunity to be able to include "Published by Hallmark" in my branding. A clean and wholesome pen could pull in a bunch of new readers who aren't the typical readers with that bit of branding.

So before anyone crosses it off your list (and my knee-jerk reaction was a "oh hells no"), take a step back and consider everything else. It's work for hire, yes, but your pen is attached to it, which is a nice deal. It's part of your front-facing catalog, even if you don't make money off it beyond that first sale.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

cvwriter said:


> The answer in this Twitter Q&A suggests movie rights is a separate lump sum.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951530054810398720


Thanks! That makes more sense.


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

I have several friends who have written for them. It seems like they're looking for TROPEy Trope. Also, every time you see a post about their contract it's less and less author friendly.

THAT SAID, one friend said she did see a bump in her readership cross into her own books and that she always saw interest in checking her out when she engaged in the Hallmark fan pages on facebook. She said those ladies and gents are VERY active and know Hallmark brands better than anyone. They can discuss when movies came out, who was in them, etc. She said "Think the sweet romance version of Star Wars fandoms."

I would definitely hunt down one of their authors and DM them if you're really interested bc I'm trying not to spill beans that aren't mine.


----------

